# RattleCan Films - "Mountain Town" - December 14th



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

Friends of RattleCan Films-

We are proud to announce the Boulder premiere of our latest film, "Mountain Town" at the Boulder Theater on December 14th at 8pm. So, cancel those xmas party plans (that you may or may not have), and grab all your friends and your friends friends! The evening promises to be a rousing good time and will include the following:

* a screening of our latest feature length documentary
* drink specials provided by Vodka 14- Boulders very own organic, cruelty-free, free range vodka
* a raffle with a chance to win a brand new K2 Snowboard and an Aspen classic X Games ski pass.
* a portion of the proceeds to benefit the Colorado 14er Initiative- A local nonprofit dedicated to preserving the beautiful high places in our state.

----------------------------------------------
The Details
Where: Boulder Theater
When: December 14th
Show time: 8pm
Doors open at 7:30
Tickets: http://bouldertheater.com/
----------------------------------------------

More Info about the film
http://www.themountaintown.com/

(The trailer will be posted to the site on Monday. We just finished cutting it yesterday. Stay tuned.)

Buzz about the film:

"Mountain Town takes an insightful and special look inside one of America's oldest and most famous alpine destinations. Unlike traditional action-sports films, this cutting-edge documentary offers a real glimpse into the lives and the culture of mountain life."
Dirk Collins, Teton Gravity Research

See you at the show!

Frank

Frank Pickell
------
Rattle Can Films
http://www.rattlecan.net


----------



## gh (Oct 13, 2003)

> * drink specials provided by Vodka 14- Boulders very own organic, cruelty-free, free range vodka


Ok, i have to ask. What is cruelty-free vodka? No hangover?


----------



## Andy R (Jul 3, 2005)

When mixed with free range red bulls you get more then wings!


----------



## brandf (May 4, 2004)

It's actually just organic vodka...the cruelty free, free range part is just my inner smartass poking through. The Vodka is rad though. It reminds me of Grey Goose.


----------

